# He's growing :)



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple of vids of Elvis and Ruby, 1st vid at 8 weeks old, 2nd at 16 weeks old , he's up to 30lbs now so fair to say I think he's gonna be quite a bit bigger than Ruby before too much longer. Apologies for the quality of 2nd vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiEhOj95GR4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ksz451wgU


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Bigger and hairier by the look of him 
Very handsome! Love viszla rough play!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Geeeeezzzzee he's Grown!!!

What the feck are you feeding him on???

Couldn't tell who was who in the second vid!

I can feel a a ground floor extension coming on, kennel room and boot room maybe 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Geeeeezzzzee he's Grown!!!
> 
> _*What the feck are you feeding him on???*_
> 
> ...


he's on James Well Beloved turkey and rice Hobbsy, well that's what I put down for him, I suspect him and Ruby sometimes steal each others food though as Ruby seems to have muscled up a bit since we got him too haha!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't believe how fast little Elvis has grown!! What a handsome boy he is! And Ruby is still her same beautiful self... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

8 weeks old and 16 weeks old


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and his pedigree came through the post today


----------

